# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  Final first trip report

## MickinUS

Just got back from SBH after 6 days. I've outlined our experiences in the previous 2 reports but left it to now to report on our biggest issue.
MOSQUITOES
The Caribbean has a mosquitoe epidemic that can make you sick - we knew this in advance and took precautions beforehand.
We stayed at villa XXXXXXXXX.. It is a beautiful island-style home with three bedrooms (one of which we used). It overlooks the etange or pond which means standing water. Research and conversations with locals during the trip suggests that this is a breeding ground for mosquitoes. 
It was a constant daily battle with these critters - we lit coils everywhere, we coated ourselves from showers to bedtime - all to no avail. We had hoped to have breakfasts and some lunches on the beautiful deck overlooking the sea - not possible. 
Nights were spent tossing and turning as well as scratching our bites. We both were bitten over a hundred times from head to toe. The first good nights sleep we got was last night at home. My back was so badly bitten, my wife sent pics back to my doc in the US for advice. The big red blotches cleared up a little the following day. We worried about Chikungunya but thankfully seem not to have any symptoms to date. We wore long pants, long-sleeved shirts most of our time - our shorts and tee shirts were never used. I think we were the most overdressed on the island all week.
From this experience, I would  strongly suggest to anyone considering a trip to SBH to ask the villa owners what precautions they take to screen and spray. for mosquitoes, is there any standing water close to villa. Speaking to other visitors while there, most had no issues worth talking about. From that I conclude that location on the island is a factor. There are areas on the island more prone to mosquitoes than others. I assume hotels have programs in place - when you're charging big bucks you can't leave anything to chance. 

While we were determined not to let this spoil a much anticipated birthday trip it did leave us feeling cheated. The island is postcard perfect. The people, as I've already said, were the most wonderful we've ever met. We made the most of our week. Not quite the one we would have liked but ....

So, bottom line, if you're coming here, and we couldn't recommend SBH highly enough, be prepared to spend the money. Do your research thoroughly. Enjoy your time.

----------


## andynap

Bummer. That Villa gets high marks from many and this is the first time I can remember a post about mosquito problems there. It may be the time of the year. I hope you have plans to come back to the island. You obviously didn't pray hard enough to me.

----------


## MickinUS

> Bummer. That Villa gets high marks from many and this is the first time I can remember a post about mosquito problems there. It may be the time of the year. I hope you have plans to come back to the island. You obviously didn't pray hard enough to me.



We will be back. Just need to let these memories (and bites) fade a little!. 
Jennifer has had many happy visitors stay so I can't understand it either..
Should have prayed for myself...lol

----------


## Purplejeep

I am sorry to hear about the mosquito issues you had - I was there a few weeks ago and had no issues at all, and spoke to the guests who left the day before you arrived and they had no issues.  I wish I had been notified sooner, as I could have organized a spray ( not sure why our manager did not mention it either).  Certainly mosquitoes are worse at certain times of the year and in certain areas.  We have been in Petit cul de Sac since 1999 ( and lived there for 7 years) and never had the severity that you describe.  I am certainly sorry that you feel cheated and will think twice the next time before making what I considered to be a generous offer.  I try to do everything I can to make sure that our guests enjoy their stay, and try to address any issues as soon as possible.  This is very discouraging to me, as I put a lot of time and effort into our villa in the hopes that people will enjoy it as much as I do.  Again, I am sorry that your stay was not what you had hoped it would be.

----------


## MickinUS

> I am sorry to hear about the mosquito issues you had - I was there a few weeks ago and had no issues at all, and spoke to the guests who left the day before you arrived and they had no issues.  I wish I had been notified sooner, as I could have organized a spray ( not sure why our manager did not mention it either).  Certainly mosquitoes are worse at certain times of the year and in certain areas.  We have been in Petit cul de Sac since 1999 ( and lived there for 7 years) and never had the severity that you describe.  I am certainly sorry that you feel cheated and will think twice the next time before making what I considered to be a generous offer.  I try to do everything I can to make sure that our guests enjoy their stay, and try to address any issues as soon as possible.  This is very discouraging to me, as I put a lot of time and effort into our villa in the hopes that people will enjoy it as much as I do.  Again, I am sorry that your stay was not what you had hoped it would be.



Jennifer, like the weather, I'm not sure you can control the mosquitoes there. You had the villa well stocked with coils and matches so you certainly have things set up for guests. 
You said that spraying "if the island is in a rainy pattern, it may not have been effective". 
The reason I didn't complain to either you or your manager was that I was getting a great deal from you. 
When I say "cheated", I'm not talking about the money - I'm talking about cheated out of a more wonderful vacation. 
You have a beautiful villa but dusk especially was a nightmare. Trying to sleep after numerous bites was difficult.
I agree with you, there are certain places and times where mosquitoes are worse - we just happened to be there in the wrong place at the wrong time. 
Please don't take this personally, I am not blaming you. This is not your fault. You have nothing to apologize for.
photo-3.JPG

----------


## MickinUS

I want to be VERY CLEAR on a point. This is NOT meant to be a criticism of a particular villa - I have withdrawn the name above. This villa has had many happy guests over the years and i'm sure will have many more to come.  

However, I don't believe my experience is unique. 

Shops and pharmacies have many displays of different insect repellants, showing that there is an issue.

My point is that there is a particular issue at times and in some places on the island. 

First time visitors need to be made aware and prepare accordingly. That's all.

Beautiful island and people - just be prepared.

----------


## andynap

There have been some complaints, at least one anyway, that we advertise the existence of mosquitoes and their diseases too much. Obviously not. Those are some nasty looking bites on your back. Did you use DEET?

----------


## MickinUS

> There have been some complaints, at least one anyway, that we advertise the existence of mosquitoes and their diseases too much. Obviously not. Those are some nasty looking bites on your back. Did you use DEET?



Andy, the most responsible approach is to prepare travelers well. If people are put off by mosquitoes they are put off. It didn't put us off. This experience won't put us off coming back (although I might be on my own, lol). I will just be better prepared. We didn't have a single issue outside the villa and we traveled everywhere on the island, but we were at home at the worst times, dawn and dusk. We had no problems the first few nights. Had a great birthday. Things went rapidly downhill after that. 

Ignoring the obvious is unfair to newbies. People on this forum come back year after year, with obviously no issues (or they're too nice to mention them). I believe in calling it as you see it. I debated all night last night about writing the post but feel its the right thing to do. It will help people enjoy this beautiful island and wonderful people more.

Yes, I used Deet.

Hey, maybe it's an Irish thing.. :Wink:  said he, scratching....

----------


## JEK

M,
I'd say skeeter protection is the one of the most reported topics on the Forum, especially with two viral diseases vectored by mosquitoes. With diligent application of any number of products  there is no reason to suffer a bite.

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...de-chikungunya

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...l=1#post891048

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...hlight=vitamin

----------


## MickinUS

> M,
> I'd say skeeter protection is the one of the most reported topics on the Forum, especially with two viral diseases vectored by mosquitoes. With diligent application of any number of products  there is no reason to suffer a bite.
> 
> https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...de-chikungunya
> 
> https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...l=1#post891048
> 
> https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...hlight=vitamin



John,
I would probably suggest there should be a Sticky created on the subject with the best advice on products from forum members. 
I believe the products we used "diligently" were not strong enough for the trip. I now see Andy uses 98% DEET. 
This would be a great help to all newbies. Thx

----------


## JEK

Andy, please post the *Complete Guide To Avoiding Mosquito Bites* in  Timeless Tips and I will "stick" it. 

Thx M!

----------


## andynap

I'm on it.

----------


## JEK

You are the right man for the job. IMO.

----------


## JEK

Next topic will be Getting Up And Down Driveways Without Calling For Help. <ducking> :)

----------


## cec1

Mick . . . I empathize with your complaint and bad experience.  As someone who goes to SBH often, and have been doing so for many years, I have had a share of mosquito bites, including some very bad times.  Nonetheless, I do battle with them in many ways -- notably DEET.  Unfortunately, it seems to be one of those conditions that's hard to entirely beat . . . you just have to decide whether the pleasure of SBH is worth the battle.

In this regard, your post prompted me to Google what attracts mosquitoes, and I found the following interesting blog:  http://www.avoidingbites.com/why-do-...nd-not-others/  I've never tried "Incognito" mosquito repellant, but think I'll order some & give it a try.

From another article:

"Carbon dioxide, warmth and sweat are mozzie magnets. So if youre  heavy or exercising, beware, and if youre pregnant be warned that  youre twice as likely to be bitten as those whore not. They also have a  penchant for beer. Not the taste, just the scent of it on you when  youve drunk it. They  are also seduced by the fragrance of smelly feet  and skin bacteria.   

  Scrupulous hygiene wont spare you from  being targeted by mozzies if you carry the genes which account for 85%  of our susceptibility to being bitten. But the recently launched Kite  patches, which claim to ward off the bugs for up to 48 hours, might be  worth a try. 

  Otherwise, youll find plenty at home to provide  relief from the irritation of their bites. Slices of fresh lemon and  lime help, as does rubbing the site of the bite with the inside of a  banana skin. Honey, crushed mint or basil leaves also work a treat. 
   Ironically, stressing out about being bitten by mosquitoes helps to  repel them. Research shows that the biters tend to favour calmer souls  than the more frazzled among us."

I'm sure that others on the Forum join me in hoping that you'll give the island another visit . . . perhaps at a different time of year.  Meanwhile, your posts -- apart from distress of mosquitoes -- were great to read!

----------


## MickinUS

> Next topic will be Getting Up And Down Driveways Without Calling For Help. <ducking> :)



LMAO

----------


## MickinUS

> Mick . . . I empathize with your complaint and bad experience.  As someone who goes to SBH often, and have been doing so for many years, I have had a share of mosquito bites, including some very bad times.  Nonetheless, I do battle with them in many ways -- notably DEET.  Unfortunately, it seems to be one of those conditions that's hard to entirely beat . . . you just have to decide whether the pleasure of SBH is worth the battle.
> 
> In this regard, your post prompted me to Google what attracts mosquitoes, and I found the following interesting blog:  http://www.avoidingbites.com/why-do-...nd-not-others/  I've never tried "Incognito" mosquito repellant, but think I'll order some & give it a try.
> 
> From another article:
> 
> "Carbon dioxide, warmth and sweat are mozzie magnets. So if you’re  heavy or exercising, beware, and if you’re pregnant be warned that  you’re twice as likely to be bitten as those who’re not. They also have a  penchant for beer. Not the taste, just the scent of it on you when  you’ve drunk it. They  are also seduced by the fragrance of smelly feet  and skin bacteria.   
> 
>   Scrupulous hygiene won’t spare you from  being targeted by mozzies if you carry the genes which account for 85%  of our susceptibility to being bitten. But the recently launched Kite  patches, which claim to ward off the bugs for up to 48 hours, might be  worth a try. 
> ...



cec1, that's hilarious. I'm going down through your list:

Carbon dioxide - it's what I exhale - check
Warmth - most of my ex girlfriends have remarked that - check
sweat - damn right - check
heavy - see pic - check
pregnant - just look it - check
beer - I'm Irish - check squared
smelly feet - no comment
calmer soul - after beer above - check

Should have got this list before I arrived - it was a fait accompli ...lol

----------


## cassidain

My first rule for villa selection is brisk and constant breezes. Skeeters don't do as well in the wind. I think I realize that in the summer the Easterlies are disorganized and wind patterns are variable and less predictable. Another reason for going in season. :)

----------


## MickinUS

> My first rule for villa selection is brisk and constant breezes. Skeeters don't do as well in the wind. I think I realize that in the summer the Easterlies are disorganized and wind patterns are variable and less predictable. Another reason for going in season. :)



You got that right! It's no coincidence that many villas are high up on the hills. Now I know why.
Andy just posted a great skeeter avoidance guide Stickey on Timeless Tips that hopefully will help newbies in the future avoid my disaster.

----------


## katva

We've been to the island 10 times---- and have stayed in various different villas. We've stayed high in the hills, and close to the beach, on lower ground. I am a mosquito magnet, to put it mildly, and use all the stuff and precautions we've touched on here. I still get bitten. Even in the wind and at high noon. I won't wear black or dark colors anymore---- that helps. But it's just part of the deal. You're in the Caribbean. There will be mosquitoes. Some get bitten, others don't. I act as the repellant for anyone else around me---- my husband has had a total of 2 bites. I just suck it up, and enjoy the beautiful island. It sounds like you had some bad luck with the bugs---- no fault of the villa or it's location!  The worst time I had with the buggers was at a high, very breezy location!  Bring cortisone next time :cool:

----------


## LindaP

All of the villa owners ( on this board esp.) are very conscientious about spraying their villas and taking precautions . Katva is right, some people seem to be more of a magnet, I know I can be as well. But at sunrise and sunset, I am more careful to spray and be aware. I'm sorry you had a bad time with the buggers, but there have been warnings all over this board, as well as the CDC. 

The pharmacies there are the absolute best with meds and solutions, so I hope next time you may take their advice. 
St Barths is a Caribbean island , and like all the others , can be perfect, as long as you avoid the problems......

----------


## MickinUS

> All of the villa owners ( on this board esp.) are very conscientious about spraying their villas and taking precautions . Katva is right, some people seem to be more of a magnet, I know I can be as well. But at sunrise and sunset, I am more careful to spray and be aware. I'm sorry you had a bad time with the buggers, but there have been warnings all over this board, as well as the CDC. 
> 
> The pharmacies there are the absolute best with meds and solutions, so I hope next time you may take their advice. 
> St Barths is a Caribbean island , and like all the others , can be perfect, as long as you avoid the problems......



Linda, I agree with Katva and you - the products i used were not strong enough and the villa wasn't sprayed - Andy has put up a great stickey on the subject on Timeless Tips yesterday. That should help all the newbies. We'll survive. :Wink:

----------


## cec1

Mick . . . as an afterthought to my earlier post, I'll add a note to say that I appreciate that you edited your post to omit the name of the villa where you stayed.  I know the villa & owners . . . and personally can attest to the thoughtful attention that they give to creating & maintaining an attractive & serene environment for guests, which you kindly mentioned, as well. I've also dined there &, as a bit of an Irish mosquito magnet, am happy to say that it was a lively, fun time not tainted by any inordinate mosquito experience.

As other posts have mentioned, the vagaries of who is bitten . . . & when . . . are largely unfathomable.  I'm truly sorry that you were a fertile feeding ground, and it was gracious of you to delete the villa's name -- it & its owners are not deserving of being tattooed on the internet in this situation.  Thanks for being thoughtful in spite of adversity!

----------


## MickinUS

> Mick . . . as an afterthought to my earlier post, I'll add a note to say that I appreciate that you edited your post to omit the name of the villa where you stayed.  I know the villa & owners . . . and personally can attest to the thoughtful attention that they give to creating & maintaining an attractive & serene environment for guests, which you kindly mentioned, as well. I've also dined there &, as a bit of an Irish mosquito magnet, am happy to say that it was a lively, fun time not tainted by any inordinate mosquito experience.
> 
> As other posts have mentioned, the vagaries of who is bitten . . . & when . . . are largely unfathomable.  I'm truly sorry that you were a fertile feeding ground, and it was gracious of you to delete the villa's name -- it & its owners are not deserving of being tattooed on the internet in this situation.  Thanks for being thoughtful in spite of adversity!



Yeah, cec1, it was never my intention to blame the villa owner - this is an environmental issue - proper precautions taken by both visitors and owners (see Timeless Tips) should help a lot.

----------


## KevinS

The mosquito issue is a tough one.  Even with the best of villa owners taking the best of care of their property, one nearby villa that isn't as well taken care of, even on a temporary basis, can cause a problem.  Mosquitos don't turn around at the property line.  

I've been dealing with mosquitos in the Caribbean for 30+ years.  Andy's post covers the issue well.  Me, I travel with Mosquito Milk and a Skeeter Racket, occasionally supplement with Off, and wouldn't be shy about mentioning any perceived issues to the villa owner.

----------


## stbartshopper

We have stayed at IDF two years where we found the mosquitoes to be irritating to say the least. The past 8 years we have stayed in Pointe Milou and have seldom had problems as there is almost always a breeze. My wife, like Katva, is a skeeter magnet also and every year she gets a few. But we also get them at our home in Indiana as well. C'est la vie!

----------


## Aipotu

We find that the higher up you are the better off the mosquito situation, especially on the Pointe.  We always ask for the villa to be sprayed in advance and keep coils burning when lounging around, especially early morning and evening.  It's never perfect, but it is by far the worst thing you'll encounter on the island, so things balance out quite favorably.

----------

